# Packing an amp for shipping



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

This material worked efficiently and was cost conservative.

I had a box about 1 " bigger in every direction which is an ideal starting point.

Be certain the amp can not move after packing and the grill needs to be protected from puncture to a degree.

I say bubble wrap is a poor choice for protection..the
















































































weight of the amp will pop the bubbles before it reaches its destination and damage would be more likely to occur.

Anyhow... pics tell the story


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's the same thing I do when I pack an amp. Done it a few times now and it always works.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

You're hired!!


----------



## HolttChris (Aug 10, 2020)

Bonus points for pulling the tubes! Nice. Learned that the hard way a few times. However because of the styrofoam shavings all over the place.. I’m out 😬 Bubble wrap for the win


----------



## EVHForum (Jan 14, 2022)

not sure about the tubes, would have used bubble wrap


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I worked at a music store for much of my 20’s. Amps come from Most manufacturers in a box with cardboard corners 95% of the time. Bubble wrap or double boxing are fine. Never have encountered issues and don’t see the need to fill empty spaces with paper/peanuts etc.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

This is essentially what I do but then I take that boxed amp and repeat the process in another box.

No sense in buying insurance though because Canada Post does not cover musical instruments and musical gear older than 10 years. When they do insure an item it’s only against loss, and not damage. Same goes for most couriers. UPS is the exception as they will insure against damage but only if they pack it. The only time I’ve ever had an amp arrived damaged was when I let UPS pack it - go figure. Oh, and on top of that, most couriers cap the insurance on musical instruments at $1000. But they’re happy to let you pay for more.


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

I bought a guitar from British Columbia and was shipped on January 5. The post office told the gent I would have the guitar in a week. The tracking still shows it in a delay in Richmond but scheduled delivery shows the 20th (that's today, fat chance) The week before I received a guitar from Kamloops via Fedex in 4 business days with New Years Day holiday included. I sent a guitar the same time period via UPS. We both received our respective guitars the same day. Canada Post is a crapshoot in my opinion.......................Oh, and btw I love my Frank Brothers Arcade.


----------

